# Where to buy drill chuck for Emco Compact 5



## Cr23484 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi everyone
Besides Ebay and Amazon, is there anywhere in the united states that sells accessories for the Emco compact 5 lathe
The morse taper is #1 in the tailstock
Looking for a 0-1/2” chuck to fit in the tailstock for drilling operations
Thank you


----------



## mikey (Feb 3, 2019)

Arbors can be hard to find in the smaller tapers but they are out there. Why the aversion to ebay and Amazon?

Another option is to make an arbor. You can certainly cut a Morse and Jacobs taper on your lathe.


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 3, 2019)

Little machineshop sells a 1MT to 33JT that will work with many drill press chucks of 1/2-5/8" capacity. All Industrial has a 1MT to 1/2-20 arbor that will fit many 1/2" drill chucks meant for hand drills.









						Arbor, Drill Chuck 1MT Tang to 33JT 1894
					

Arbors and Sleeves 1894 Drill chuck arbor.   1 Morse taper to 33 Jacobs taper. The arbor has a tang end.




					littlemachineshop.com
				












						All Industrial 49705 | 1MT Shank to 1/2"-20 Threaded Drill Chuck Arbor Hardened Morse Taper MT1 Adapter
					

We distribute top-quality industrial tools and machine shop supplies at the best prices. View our collection of CNC machinist supplies and tooling packages.




					allindustrial.com
				




1/2" drill chucks using 33JT or 1/2-20 are common.


----------



## Cr23484 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank You Mikey and Aaron,
No aversion to Ebay or Amazon, just have not seen any Emco brand chucks
I would like to buy original Emco chucks and arbors if possible.
Thank again


----------



## Cobra (Feb 3, 2019)

Check out Banggood tools or CDCO http://cdcotools.com/
CDCO has both key and keyless chucks and MT adaptors.


----------



## Cr23484 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks Cobra!


----------



## TomKro (Feb 3, 2019)

I believe Blue Ridge Machinery in Hurricane WV also handles Emco parts.



			http://www.blueridgeshoponline.com/product.sc?productId=452&categoryId=22


----------



## Cr23484 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank you very much, TomKro!


----------



## mikey (Feb 3, 2019)

Cr23484 said:


> Thank You Mikey and Aaron,
> No aversion to Ebay or Amazon, just have not seen any Emco brand chucks
> I would like to buy original Emco chucks and arbors if possible.
> Thank again



Emco didn't make drill chucks and arbors, at least to my knowledge. They tended to use good European makers for that, Rohm in particular. You might be better off looking for a 3/8" chuck instead of 1/2"; a little Compact 5 might not be able to drill a 1/2" hole.


----------



## Cr23484 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks for the advice Mikey.  I will be calling Blue Ridge tomorrow afternoon.   Perhaps they sell a Rohm 3/8” chuck
Cr


----------



## mikey (Feb 3, 2019)

Blue Ridge tends to be really high priced. May I suggest a 3/8" Albrecht keyless chuck instead?


----------



## Cr23484 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks Mikey
That sounds like a plan
I will google Albrecht keyless 3/8” chuck
Amazon may have this in a 1morse taper to jt33 shank.
Thank you very much
Cr


----------



## Cobra (Feb 4, 2019)

I have a compact 5 and the Emco chuck is nothing special.  I have a better chuck from CDCO that I use on my 12X36 lathe.


----------



## Cr23484 (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks Cobra
Turns out Albrecht are way out of my budget.
I will be looking at CDCO , Blue Ridge, or Little Machine Shop


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 4, 2019)

The Rohm chucks are considerably cheaper than Albrecht if you want a German brand name chuck.


----------

